
Ask HN: How to Self Study Physics? - hsikka
 Hey HN,
I&#x27;m a CS graduate student, and I do a lot of Deep Learning Research. I&#x27;ve always wanted to get a strong foundation in Physics, and while on lockdown because of COVID, I thought it would be a great opportunity.<p>I&#x27;ve run across this incredible guide https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.susanjfowler.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2016&#x2F;8&#x2F;13&#x2F;so-you-want-to-learn-physics and I was also thinking about going through MIT Open Courseware following their bachelor&#x27;s curriculum.<p>Do you all have any suggestions or tips? I really appreciate it!
======
0x54MUR41
Duplicate submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22682837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22682837)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

